# [Review]: Heir Audio Magnus 1: Copper/Silver/Kevlar Upgrade Cable For Custom In-Ear Monitors



## Kunlun

*Overview*: Heir Audio’s Magnus 1 is a superbly built upgrade cable for custom in-ear monitors. The cable itself is strengthened with kevlar, and both the connectors for the earphones themselves and the jack are much more strongly built than the stock ciem cable. Unlike other upgrade cables, however, the Magnus 1 is just as comfortable and easy to wear and store as the stock. Sound improves with gentle improvements in detail and extension over the stock cable as well. The Magnus 1 is also reasonably priced at $149 ($110 with an Heir Audio custom iem or _free _with the flagship Heir Audio 8.A).
   
   
   
*Introduction*: Heir Audio is the brainchild of Dr. John Moulton. Backed by Chinese giant Micro-DSP, Heir Audio has made quite an impression in high-end portable audio with its line of custom monitors. The Magnus 1 is Heir Audio’s first upgrade cable.
   
   
   
*The stock custom in-ear monitor cable*: The stock cable on one company’s custom iem is pretty much the same as the stock cable for another company’s. That’s because each custom iem company, from Heir Audio to Future Sonics, to JHAudio to Westone to Sensaphonics to 1964 Ears to Aurisonics, etc. etc. etc. all buy from the same company for their stock cables. There are some options to choose from in terms of appearance and the like, but the cable is basically the same standard copper design. It’s very flexible, thin and very easy to wear and use. Most upgrade cables are much thicker and less flexible.
   
   
   
*The Magnus 1*:  The Magnus 1 starts with a silver plated copper cable and adds kevlar for added strength. This strength is important because the cable—be it the cable itself, the connection to the earphones or the jack at the other end—is the most common part to break or fail. It’s also a quad-braided design over the stock cable’s tri-part. What’s so nice about the Magnus 1 is that it is very much like the stock cable when it comes to flexibility and easy of use. It’s as easy to wear and coil for storage as the stock cable, just much, much stronger.
   
   

  The Magnus 1 is on top, with the stock cable below for comparison.
   
  The jack is an angled Neutrik 3.5mm plug with gold plated contacts. Again, much beefier and stronger than the stock termination.
   
   

  The Magnus 1 is on top, with the stock cable below for comparison.
   
  The connection to the earpieces themselves is also stronger.
   
   
   
*Sound*: The notion of sound improvements for cables is a little controversial and Heir Audio doesn’t make any claims at all for the Magnus 1. I, however, am going to make a modest claim. I have found small but audible changes in sound for upgrade cables over stock. For the Magnus 1, you should expect a subtle improvement in extension above and below and slightly better detail. It’s subtle, as are all cable differences that I’ve heard, but it’s also audible and little improvements make for a cumulative effect. If you have both, try listening to the Magnus 1 for a week straight and then listen carefully when you switch back to the stock. Then, listen using the stock cable for a few days in a row, letting your ears adjust, then pay attention when you switch back to the Magnus 1. Again, it's subtle, but enough of an overall difference that I found I don’t want to listen to my Heir Audio 8.A without the Magnus 1 (and the Magnus 1 is now standard with the 8.A). For me, it’s just better. But, if you don’t believe in sound differences for cables, that’s okay, the Magnus 1’s far better build quality is more than enough to commend it.
   
   
   
*Conclusion*: Just in case you might have been thinking it, yes, the Magnus 1 is like the stock cable on steroids. It’s stronger in every way and at every point without giving up any of the usability that makes the stock cable appealing. And it’s available for a very reasonable price. Given that the cable is the most likely point of failure in a portable audio set-up, the Magnus 1 is more than worth it.


----------



## Kunlun

reserved


----------



## 7nationarmy

Ouch my wallet.... anyway thanks for the review!
Anyway how would you rate its tangle resistance and memory effect?


----------



## wilzc

It's only a little sad I jumped onto the Magnus-1 cable too soon with my 8.As


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





7nationarmy said:


> Ouch my wallet.... anyway thanks for the review!
> Anyway how would you rate its tangle resistance and memory effect?


 

 Not so painful as most stock cables (which tend to be overpriced). I'd say you won't find a better upgrade cable in terms of these factors. Most upgrade cables I've seen are thicker, less flexible and more ungainly. Whereas the Magnus 1 is up there with the stock cable.


----------



## naoeneko

Which would be a better buy? Toxic Cable OCC Cryo Pure Silver ( Cost almost twice ) or Magnus 1 . Not really a matter of price/performance but a matter of is it sensible to get TC for 3Ai which cost just as much as the 3Ai itself or just get the Magnus 1.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





naoeneko said:


> Which would be a better buy? Toxic Cable OCC Cryo Pure Silver ( Cost almost twice ) or Magnus 1 . Not really a matter of price/performance but a matter of is it sensible to get TC for 3Ai which cost just as much as the 3Ai itself or just get the Magnus 1.


 

 The Toxic Cables' Silver Poison looks and sounds spectacular and I'd recommend it for top-tier custom iems for sure.
   
  However, for you and the 3Ai, the Magnus 1 is a better choice as you get a discount from Heir audio and it's more sensible in terms of cable price to earphone price.


----------



## kskwerl

kunlun said:


> The Toxic Cables' Silver Poison looks and sounds spectacular and I'd recommend it for top-tier custom iems for sure.
> 
> However, for you and the 3Ai, the Magnus 1 is a better choice as you get a discount from Heir audio and it's more sensible in terms of cable price to earphone price.




I wish this was priced a little lower, 110 would be really nice. I can't see spending 150 on a cable for the 3A.i that wouldn't really make sense. However, very nice review and I'll prob buy this anyway lol


----------



## wilzc

Its 110 for HeirAudio customers


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





wilzc said:


> Its 110 for HeirAudio customers


 

 Even if it was a separate purchase? If so...awesome!!


----------



## wilzc

Yeah. I got mine for that price.
   
  Unfortunately for me, it was declared that HeirAudio 8.A comes free with it.
   
  Sadly, I bought my 8.As a few weeks prior to that announcement.
   
  Bitter..  Bitter
   
  Worst is.. I also bought my 8.As right before the announcement of John's birthday 8.A promo price


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





wilzc said:


> Yeah. I got mine for that price.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, it was declared that HeirAudio 8.A comes free with it.
> 
> ...


 
  Double kick to the balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks for the info and again..great review!


----------



## wilzc

I can't seem to find the declaration that the Magnus 1 comes standard with every 8.A purchase.


----------



## KraftD1

http://www.heiraudio.com/news.aspx?item=31
  Quote: 





> [size=xx-small][size=9pt]From October 1, 2012, Heir Audio will officially end the promotional prices for all of our CIEM products and the standard prices will be effective at the time. For our renowned 8 A, the standard package will include the superior Magnus 1 cables at no extra charge while 4 A will continue to come with free wood. 3 A will be set at US$449 for each pair. [/size][/size]
> [size=xx-small][size=9pt]    At Heir Audio, we whole heartedly thank all of our valuable clients for your great support and confidence. As always, we will continue to strive for the best in providing the excellent music listening experience with our technologies and products. [/size][/size]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinsiang

Hi Kunlun,

Can you compare the TC silver poison and magnus 1 cable when used with the 8A?

Thanks a bunch.


Siang


----------



## LOVEPIXY

Are they the only company to kevlar?


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





sinsiang said:


> Hi Kunlun,
> Can you compare the TC silver poison and magnus 1 cable when used with the 8A?
> Thanks a bunch.
> Siang


 
   
  Hi there. I'm not messing further with my 8.A. It sounds great with the Magnus 1 and I don't want to damage the socket by switching up cables any more than I have. For owners of Heir Audio products, I think the price/performance value of the Magnus 1 can't be beat. It's also much thinner, more flexible and easier to coil than any of the thick upgrade cables out there, including the pure silver varieties such as the Silver Poison. The Silver Poison is also comfortable, but if I wore glasses, I might stick with the Magnus 1.
   
  I will say the Silver Poison sounds great and looks amazing. It's now on my Future Sonics MG6Pro, where it will stay.


----------



## kenman345

Trying to add this cable to the list right now. I have been waiting to find a review first before adding it. If you could let me know if it works with recessed sockets, that would be great. Thanks for the review.
   
  EDIT: Added. Still need that recessed socket support info though.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Trying to add this cable to the list right now. I have been waiting to find a review first before adding it. If you could let me know if it works with recessed sockets, that would be great. Thanks for the review.
> 
> EDIT: Added. Still need that recessed socket support info though.


 

 Yes, I saw that someone was using it with a recessed socket custom.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks, Updated the list to reflect this new information. 
  Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Yes, I saw that someone was using it with a recessed socket custom.


----------



## WinterCharm

What's the y-split like on both of these cables? I haven't been able to see pictures of that anywhere


----------

